# [skype] webcam ne marche pas...

## Kevin57

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai quelques soucis avec Skype. Je l'ai téléchargé en utilisant emerge (j'ai la version 2.0.0.72) mais je n'arrive pas à faire marcher ma webcam. Quand je veux la tester dans "option", une fois sur deux Skype plante et se ferme, et l'autre fois sur deux ça fait une image noire avec des barres vertes, ça ne me ressemble pas trop!  :Razz:  Pourtant sous aMSN ça marche (enfin quand ça veut...)

Savez-vous comment régler ce problème? 

Je vous remercie par avance,

Kevin57

PS : je sais qu'il existe des logiciels libres sur le même principe mais mes contacts ayant Skype, j'aimerais bien avoir un logiciel compatible avec le leur et Skype est, pour autany que je sache, le seul.Last edited by Kevin57 on Wed Sep 16, 2009 6:01 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

Skype c'est over-proprio, over-bidouillé (leur code est pourri d'anti-reverse engineering), over-sypware. Amha tu trouveras rien de compatible, c'est fermé de chez fermé.

Pour ta webcam, est ce qu'un outil de base comme SDLcam arrive à l'utiliser correctement?

----------

## Kevin57

Pour la webcam, je n'ai pas essayé avec un logiciel simple, mais avec aMSN elle marche sans problème (le problème avec aMSN c'est qu'une fois sur deux l'envoi ne marche pas, mais en test elle marche...) donc je pense qu'elle est bien installée. 

J'ai dékà eu ce problème avec Skype sous Fedora et on m'avais dit d'ajouter export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so au fichier .bash_profile. Skype marchait après ça mais j'avais plein d'erreurs dans la console à la moindre commande donc si c'était possible, y a-t-il une meilleure sollution?

Edit : d'autant plus que cette solution ne marche pas sous Gentoo...

----------

## gregool

et t'as essayé lancer skype depuis un terminal comme ça : 

```
sudo LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
```

là skype devrait se lancer correctement

----------

## Kevin57

Toujours le même problème...

J'ai d'abord fait le preload, puis lancé Skype mais la vidéo ne marche pas mieux. Et je n'ai aucune erreur qui apparait dans la console. Dans le doute, voici ce qui s'affiche :

```
skype

Starting the process...

Skype Xv: Xv ports available: 32

Skype XShm: XShm support enabled

Skype Xv: Using Xv port 280
```

Edit : je précise, mais je ne pense pas que ça change grand chose, que plutôt que de passer par sudo j'ai fait su - avant de rentrer les commandes, mais a priori ça ne change rien je pense...

----------

## gregool

comment ça d'abord le preload?

il faut que tu lances skype avec le preload en une seule commande

ça marchait avant avec le meme materiel sous fedora, donc ya pas de raison que ça ne marche plus.

----------

## Kevin57

Ca marche pas non plus...

```
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
```

Edit : j'ai vérifié, je n'ai pas de /usr/lib/lib4l/...

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

et si tu sais te faire ton propre overlay locale, as-tu essayé avec la dernière version de skype ? 

La 2.1_beta alias 2.1.0.47: il ya un ebuild de disponible sur le bugzilla (bon après apparemment il ne fonctionne pas chez tout le monde hein... mais tu peux toujours tester...) : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=283008

Tu peux le sauvegarder sur ton pc directement à partir de ce lien (clique droit enregistrer sous).

Voilà, bon courage   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gregool

tu n'as pas installé libv4l ?

----------

## Kevin57

gregool : euh... en effet tu as raison!! Maintenant ça marche mais il faut lancer le preload. 

Kazuya : Je vais tester ton idée, au cas où ça évite le preload. J'ai déjà fait une overlay locale (enfin je crois) mais je sais plus du tout comment, je vais chercher ça, ça doit bien être expliqué dans la doc!

Edit : alors j'ai installé la version beta mais ça ne change rien au problème... Mais du coup je suis obligé de charger Skype en root pour que ça marche... J'ai essayé d'ajouter la ligne à mon bash_profile mais j'ai bien peur de voir apparaitre autant d'erreurs que sous Fedora... On verra demain après un reboot.

Par contre, il semblerait que mon micro ne soit pas installé, en tout cas il n'est pas reconnu par skype. Je vais creuser le problème. Mais comme je pars un peu à l'aveuglette, y a-t-il des modules spéciaux à activer dans le noyau? J'ai une webcam Logitech quickcam e2500 (046d:089d si je ne me trompe pas), gérée par le pilote gspca_zc3xx d'après ce que je sais... Je vais revoir tout ça demain.Last edited by Kevin57 on Fri Sep 04, 2009 9:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gregool

tu peux faire un lanceur toi même

tu fais un script avec le preload, et tu remplaces le lanceur de skype par ton script et t'es plus embetté.

----------

## Kevin57

Euh... je sais pas faire tout ça! Je vais voir si j'y arrive!

PS : j'ai édité mon message au-dessus pendant que tu écrivais...

----------

## gregool

tu utilises juste la meme commande que tu tapes dans ton terminal :

LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype

t'enregistres ça dans un fichier que tu nommes skypepreload ou ce que tu veux, tu le rends executable avec chmod +x et tu le places dans /usr/bin

ensuite tu edites le raccourci skype et au lieu de lancer /usr/bin/skype tu lances /usr/bin/ton_script

et pour l'audio faut activer CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO dans ton noyau 

Localisation:                                                                                                                                                                 

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                      

  │       -> Sound card support (SOUND [=y])                                                                                                                                    

  │         -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND [=m])

  │           -> USB sound devices (SND_USB [=y])  

et ne pas oublier d'appeller le module au démarrage

----------

## Kevin57

Merci pour toutes ces réponses, je vais voir ça demain parce que si je commence à recompiler le noyau à cette heure je ne suis pas couché avant longtemps!

Par contre quand je lance skype en console avec le preload, j'ai un message qui apparait dès que j'utilise la vidéo : 

```
libv4lconvert: Error decompressing JPEG: unknown huffman code: 0000ffff
```

Mais ça n'empêche rien de marcher. Normal?

----------

## Kevin57

Je n'arrive toujours pas à faire marcher le micro de ma webcam. Il me semble bien avoir activé les options correspondantes mais il n'apparait pas dans les menus de skype. Savez-vous d'où ça peut venir?

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu compilé le bon module ? As-tu réglé le volume avec alsamixer ?

----------

## Kevin57

Merci, le problème venait certainement d'alsamixer car après avoir augmenté tous les volumes de la partie "Capture" tout marche. je n'avais pas pensé à ça. Merci beaucoup!!!

----------

## xaviermiller

De rien  :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

Je remonte le sujet parce qu'en fait le problème n'est pas résolu. Bizarrement dans l'outil de configuration de skype la webcam marche bien, mais en appel elle ne marche pas. Et je me suis rendu compte qu'une fois que j'appelle, si je retourne dans l'outil de configuration la webcam n'est plus détectée... Et a partir de là Skype marche mal et si je l'éteins et relance il fait planter l'ordinateur (freeze complet, plus rien ne répond). Je n'ai pas pu noter d'erreur en console quand le problème est arrivé car je ne m'y attendais pas. Par contre le son marche.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Ok ben c'est facile, il faut regarder dans le code source de skype pour tenter de mettre le doigt sur le problème...

ah mince ! j'ai oublié un léger détails, skyp n'est pas open-source, mais un vieux truc proprio fermé... rah zut alors   :Very Happy:  !

----------

## Kevin57

Mais ce qui est bizarre c'est que j'ai le même problème avec aMSN, pas moyen d'envoyer la webcam alors qu'elle marche seule. Le problème est donc quelque part dans l'envoi/reception des données je pense. Peut-être me manque-t-il un driver ou un module du kernel, avez-vous une idée? aMSN a le même problème sous Arch et sous Fedora, mais sous Fedora Skype marchait sans problème... enfin bon, c'est un vrai casse-tête pour moi!

----------

## fb99

Après moi aussi m'être souvent pris la tête avec les webcams, j'encourage à directement acheter une webcam compatible, résoudre des problèmes à son charme me se compliquer la vie c'est manquer d'intelligence.

Sinon j'ai pas tout lu, mais regarde des fois les webcams marchait avec d'anciens noyau et plus avec les nouveaux (c'est un problème de librairies, il faut recharger avec par ex. $env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so "ton programme".

Mes 0.000002 cents

----------

## Kevin57

Ben disons que quand j'ai acheté la webcam, je pensais qu'elle serait compatible... Puisqu'elle marche avec aMSN et qu'elle marchait avec Skype sous Fedora...

Pour le preload, je le fais déjà, ce qui permet d'avoir la cam dans la configuration de Skype. Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est qu'une fois que j'appelle, Skype ne détecte plus la webcam alors que, quelques secondes avant, il la detectait encore... Là ça me dépasse je dois dire!   :Smile: 

----------

## Kevin57

Je remonte le topic parce que depuis mon passage en ~x86, le problème de la webcam avec skype se pose à nouveau, malgré le preload. 

Voici les messages d'erreurs donnés par la console :

```
Skype V4L2: Failed to change capture framerate (15)

Starting the process...

Skype Xv: Xv ports available: 32

Skype XShm: XShm support enabled

Skype Xv: Using Xv port 280
```

Pour rappel, la comande avec preload est 

```
LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype

```

Vu le message d'erreur, je me suis dit qu'il faut v4l2 et non juste libv4l mais ça ne doit pas être ça vu que je ne trouve pas de paquet qui s'appelle v4l2, juste un plugin pour gstreamer. Avez-vous une idée?

----------

